# In two days



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

Ok so we are half way done moving our things to the new house!!! In about 2 days we will be living in Sherouk!! I am so happy. I just need to know if anyone there knows how good the postal service is as there is family waiting to send us packages. I have always received them fine in Maadi but not sure how it will be out there. I will be up for coffees if there are any expats free in the mornings...I would like to walk my dog too, if any of you do this.


----------



## CatMandoo (Dec 16, 2011)

Congrats Charleen! Being happy with where you are living is so important.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

congratulations.. I hope you and your family have many many years of happiness in your new home

Chris


----------

